# Gigabyte Aorus Z270X-Gaming 7 - 0 support , nur probleme !



## H3adex (15. Januar 2018)

Hey,  ich schein hier ja langsam stammkunde zu werden bzw zu sein ... 

zu meinem Soundproblem mit dem Gigabyte Aorus Z270X-Gaming 7 -
ich hatte durchgehend ein fiepen und brummen (von diesem thema wird auch massig in ihrem gigabyte forum geschrieben *GA-Z170X Gaming 7 Soundproblem  - Socket 1151 - GIGABYTE Forum) 
die hotline meinte es kann an vielen liegen - ich solle doch das netzteil tauschen,das gehäuse und sogar die cpu ... 

ich habe jetzt alles getauscht nur das problem war immernoch da - die einzige lösung war eine dedizierte soundkarte einzubauen was ich dann auch getan habe (soundblaster ae-5) - also liegt dies schonmal definitiv am board !!! 

zu meinem bios problem mit dem Gigabyte Aorus Z270X-Gaming 7 - 
das bios f9a scheint wohl fehlerhaft gewesen zu sein dies musste ich zurück zur letzten stable flashen und dann noch ein 2tes mal auf die aktuellste version - problem also behoben !!! (ohne support weil dieser konnte wieder nicht helfen!)

und nun zum neusten problem : 
meine grafikkarte taktet stellenweise nichtmehr hoch und öfter kommt im gerätemanager ein fehler mit dem upstream-switchport für PCI Express - windows 10 kann ich ausschliesen da ich es mehrfach neuinstalliert habe und dieser fehler auch clean kommt (ohne das ich irgendetwas installiert habe) - die grafikkarte selbst (asus strix 1080ti) funktioniert in anderen systemen wunderbar und ohne fehler und diese taktet auch ganz normal hoch) 



solangsam bin ich sowas von gigabyte und dem kundenservice und der hotline genervt das ist unglaublich ! - ich habe 270€ für ein board bezahlt was mir unendlich viele probleme macht - 270€ mit einer onboard soundlösung die rauscht und brummt (support hilft 0) und jetzt noch der misst mit dem pci express und der nicht hochtakteten grafikkarte ! (der kundenservice wird dies ja mit sicherheit wieder auf alles andere als auf das mainboard schieben!)  

wie soll das jetzt weitergehen ?

#geldzurückwärmaleinemaßnahme 

cpu -> neu 
gpu -> neu 
netzteil -> neu 
ram -> neu 
custom wasserkühlung -> neu 
soundkarte -> neu 
...


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (16. Januar 2018)

Hallo Herr *H3adex*

Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Wir bitten Sie höflichst und sachlich nicht voreilig unseren Service   als negativ zu empfinden (wir versuchen Ihnen den besten und schnellsten  direkten persönlichen Service zu bieten), vielmehr bitten wir Sie  unsere Service zu  testen und dann bitte sachlich zu bewerten, danke. Des weiteren haben wir Ihnen bereits angeboten (in anderen Anfragen), Ihr Mainboard zur Überprüfung einzusenden.

Bitte beachten Sie, leider ist es so aus der Ferne                   (Fernwartung)        nicht         eindeutig zu sagen   was  zu   diesem          Problem mit    Ihrem      System geführt hat (Alle    Komponenten + Software).

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren                       Technischen Support weitergegeben und folgende   Antwort     für     Sie           erhalten:


*• Upstream-Switch-Port  hat eher etwas mit Thunderbolt als mit der Grafikkarte zu tun.*

Bitte folgende Schritte durchführen:
1. Ist die Thunderbolt Funktion im BIOS deaktiviert?  Bitte wieder aktivieren.
2. Wird der Fehler behoben, wenn die Schnellstartfunktion in Windows 10 Power Option deaktiviert wird?

Wegen der Anfrage der VGA, bitte hier den neusten NV Treiber installieren : NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce Game Ready Driver WHQL

Bitte kontaktieren Sie unsere Technik, gern können wir eine Überprüfung ihres MB anbieten.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## H3adex (16. Januar 2018)

- Nvidia Treiber ist immer aktuell ... auf anderen systemen funktioniert meine 1080ti wunderbar nur auf meinem  Gigabyte Aorus Z270X-Gaming 7 halt nicht 
- Thunderbolt ist aktiviert ... 

- Windows Schnellstartfunktion habe ich auch schon gedacht und überprüft ob es damit besser wird ... ist es aber nicht 



wenn ich das mainboard zur RMA schicke - wer zahlt mir den ausfall (pc wird auch beruflich genutzt), wer zahlt mir das flüssigmetall , wer zahlt mir das wasser was ich jedesmal aus der kühlung ablassen muss - was ist mit dem soundproblem was seid z170 bekannt ist aber was einfach heruntergespielt wird ?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (16. Januar 2018)

Hallo Herr *H3adex*

Vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort.

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren                        Technischen Support weitergegeben und folgende    Antwort     für     Sie           erhalten:

Wie bereits mehrfach Ihnen geschrieben, nicht voreilig zu Urteilen den leider ist es so aus der Ferne                   (Fernwartung)         nicht         eindeutig zu sagen   was  zu   diesem          Problem mit     Ihrem      System geführt hat (Alle    Komponenten + Software)!

Daher sehr gern  bieten wir Ihnen erneut an, das Mainboard zur Überprüfung einzusenden (gern lassen wir es abholen), bitte kontaktieren Sie uns hierfür.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## H3adex (16. Januar 2018)

lol rufe die hotline an - "leider ist die technische hotline derzeit nicht besetzt - unsere mitarbeiter befinden sich derzeit in einer weiterbildung" ... ich dachte ich hör nicht richtig !

zusammenfassung: 

-hier werd ich  komplett ignoriert - texte die ich schreibe werden ignoriert und mit standart 0815 misst beantwortet 
-hotline ist nicht erreichbar & inkompetent (alles ist schuld nur nicht das gigabyte produkt ...) 
-soundbug (seid z170 chipsatz) angeblich nicht existent (aber massig leute haben dieses problem siehe gigabyte foren) 

lächerlich ... (so sachen wie "haben sie den aktuellsten nvidia treiber installiert kann man sich auch sparen - hab komplett alles ausgetauscht (hab ich auch schon 100x geschrieben), denken sie da bin ich noch nicht auf die idee gekommen nen dummen nvidia treiber zu aktualisieren ???)

und da soll man dann noch freundlich und ruhig bleiben ??? - ich habe !!!270!!! euro für ein mainboard gezahlt was nicht richtig funktioniert - der laden indem ich es gekauft hat schickt mich zu gigabyte und die interessiert es nen scheiss ! - was bringt mir eine fcking überprüfung wenn ich in der zeit kein ersatz bekomme ? (wer zahlt wasser,flüssigmetall und arbeitsausfall usw) 

sry für doppelpost ...


----------



## beren2707 (16. Januar 2018)

Hallo H3adex,

an dieser Stelle möchte ich nun einhaken und grundsätzlich darum bitten, hier einen normalen Ton von sich zu geben. Ich kann verstehen, wie enttäuscht und wütend man sein kann, wenn etwas nicht so funktioniert, wie man sich das wünscht. Das ändert jedoch nichts daran, dass man diese Wut doch bitte nicht am Gegenüber auslassen sollte, von dem man Hilfe erbittet. Der GB-Support kann ganz sicher nichts für Dein Problem.

Zur Sachlage solltest Du jedoch sicher noch etwas mehr beitragen können, als hier wiederholt Beschuldigungen, Beleidigungen und Unterstellungen an den Tag zu legen. Was mich persönlich doch sehr interessiert: Wie viel von Deinen Problemen existiert überhaupt (noch) und was daran könnte hausgemacht sein? Wenn ich mir bspw. diesen Beitrag von Dir im luxx durchlese...


			
				H3adex schrieb:
			
		

> add: habe nun 2 rails an die grafikkarte angeschlossen und bis jetzt ist das problem nicht wieder aufgetreten -.- wie zur hölle kann das sein


... frage ich mich, ob die hier nun erneut vorgebrachten Probleme...


H3adex schrieb:


> meine grafikkarte taktet stellenweise nichtmehr hoch und öfter kommt im gerätemanager ein fehler mit dem upstream-switchport für PCI Express - windows 10 kann ich ausschliesen da ich es mehrfach neuinstalliert habe und dieser fehler auch clean kommt (ohne das ich irgendetwas installiert habe) - die grafikkarte selbst (asus strix 1080ti) funktioniert in anderen systemen wunderbar und ohne fehler und diese taktet auch ganz normal hoch)


...mit der Karte, die plötzlich exklusiv dem GB-Board zugeschrieben werden, überhaupt noch vorhanden sind und, falls ja, ob man vlt. versehentlich erneut die Karte nur an einer Rail angeschlossen hat?

Zum nun mehrfach genannten Soundproblem...


H3adex schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt alles getauscht nur das problem war immernoch da - die einzige lösung war eine dedizierte soundkarte einzubauen was ich dann auch getan habe (soundblaster ae-5) - also liegt dies schonmal definitiv am board !!!


...liest sich der Beitrag im luxx ebenfalls so...


			
				H3adex schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte auch zeitweise das problem, das mein onboard sound (soundblaster 3dcore chip) sehr eigenartige töne von sich gegeben hat (eine art fiepen und kratzen) da hat auch nur ein neustart geholfen - diesen problem ist seitdem umstecken auf 2 rails bisher auch verschwunden. könnte dies auch mit der unterversorgung des netzteils zutun haben (das er sich versucht hat mehr strom ausm pcie slot zu ziehen) weil der strom nicht für grafikkarte usw gereicht hat auf einem rail ? und dann für beides nichtmehr genug strom da war ?
> 
> wo bekomm ich nun kabel her (auser selber bauen) ?
> 
> gpu war übriegens auch übertaktet auf 2000mhz/6000mhz


... als sei es aufgrund eines unzureichenden Anschlusses seitens des Netzteils aufgetreten und nun behoben worden. Beide Aussagen widersprechen sich doch sehr deutlich.

Ich würde daher an Deiner Stelle, bevor ich mit Wörtern wie "inkompetent" etc. um mich werfe, noch einmal in mich gehen und wirklich ALLE nötigen Infos zum Anliegen vortragen.  Dazu sollte auch OC (7700K@5GHz & 1080 Ti @ 2/6GHz) etc. gehören.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
beren2707


----------



## H3adex (16. Januar 2018)

in allen von dir geposteten sachen habe ich geschrieben "bis jetzt oder momentan" (können sachen nicht kurz okay sein und dann wieder rumbuggen?) alle meine beschriebenen probleme sind nicht dauerhaft sondern nur ab und an - hättest du meine postings richtig und komplett gelesen wüsstest du dies ... 

ich versteh auch nicht wieso du dich hier reinhängst - hast du das 270€ defekte mainboard - hast du den support mehrfach angerufen ? achne du bist ja nur ein mod hier ... aber scheinbar kannst gedankenlesen oder hast die hotline belauscht ? ... 

normal das eine hotline einfach mal unbesetzt ist ? solltest du doch als "mod der gedankenlesen oder sowas" kann wissen - auch verdammt lustig meinen nickname zu googln ... 

ich habe hier niemanden beleidigt oder sonstiges - inkompetent = Adjektiv -  so, dass man auf seinem Arbeitsgebiet nicht das erforderliche Wissen und Können hat. und dies ist in dem fall des supports von gigabyte nunmal der fall ...

und zum thema oc - eine übertaktung kann man nicht rückgängig machen ... zumindest ist dies scheinbar nach deinem wissenstands nicht möglich - ich jedoch kann mein bios auf standart einstellungen laden und es dann wieder versuchen mit den selben sound und grafikkarten bugs ... die WIEGESAGT SPORADISCH auftreten ...

und hier nochmal für mod's die alles besser wissen : 

altes netzteil : be quiet straight power 10 700watt 
neues netzteil : Corsair RM850i 

alter cpu: geköpfter i7 7700k 5ghz 
neuer cpu: stock i7 77000k 4.2ghz (zum testen leihweise) 

grund (gigabyte support meinte soundprobleme liegen an cpu)

alte kühlung: be quiet dark rock pro 3 
neue kühlung: custom wasserkühlung 

grund (gigabyte support meinte soundprobleme liegen an kühler)

alter ram: corsair vengeance lpx ddr4 3200
neuer ram: corsair vengeance lpx ddr4 3200 (garantie tausch)

windows 7, windows 8.1 , windows 10 wurden mehrfach neuinstalliert und mit standart und neuen treibern ... 
software ist keinerlei drauf weil windows clean installiert wurde und das problem stellenweise direkt bestand 
biosversionen : F6,F7,F8,F8a,F9c (könnte sein das ich einige dazwischen vergessen habe)
nvidia treiber wurden mehr als 10 verschiedene getestet und auch ordentlich via ddu deinstalliert bzw installiert ... 

Festplatten sind 2 ssd's 1x 250gb und einmal 500gb - hab aber vom kumpel leihweise eine normale hdd getestet gleiches ergebniss 

Grafikkarte: asus strix 1080ti - übertaktet oder stock gleiches problem - erst dachte ich es liegt am netzteil - (post im hardwareluxx forum) jedoch kam der bug kurze zeit wieder - daraufhin neuer netzteil kauf (Corsair RM850i 
 problem besteht weiterhin) ... - grafikkarten bug besteht nur beim gigabyte mainboard in einem anderen pc läuft sie problemlos (1 wochenende getestet) 

SOOO und jetzt du @ beren2707

wo bitte wiedersprechen sich meine aussagen ? - bist du mitarbeiter bei gigabyte ? - haben wir vielleicht bei gigabyte miteinander telefoniert ? - und wo ist mein ton nicht NORMAL? - hast du nicht vielleicht lust mit dir 270€ zugeben und ich schick dir dann das defekte mainboard und dann wär ich sehr gespannt wie du reagieren wirst ...


----------



## beren2707 (16. Januar 2018)

Nicht lustig, aber zum Verständnis: Ein Netzteil kann nicht "sowohl multi als auch single rail" unterstützen. Entweder ist es Single Rail oder es ist Multi Rail; man kann lediglich bei Multi-Rail die OCP der Rails deaktivieren, was den Sinn von Multi-Rail jedoch ad absurdum führt.

Zu Deinen anderen Angaben wird sich der Support von GB äußern.


----------



## H3adex (16. Januar 2018)

kann es nicht ? achja dann schau mal - das ist nen wundernetzteil was ich hier habe ...

und das sich der support hier nen dreck um das geschriebene scheert sollte dir wenn du erhlich bist doch auch auffallen oder ? ICH MEIN SCHAU DIR MAL ALLE ANTWORTEN IM GIGABYTE MAINBOARD FOREN BEREICH AN. 

ich seh hier nicht eine normale "menschliche" nicht standart 0815 antwort - und bei mir geht es um recht viel geld (270€) ... selbst bei asus (die ja bekannt für recht gute produkte aber schlechten support sind läuft dies wesentlich besser)

oder zieh dir mal das hier rein : GA-Z170X Gaming 7 Soundproblem  - Socket 1151 - GIGABYTE Forum

fakt ist aufjedenfall ich hatte noch nie solche schwierigkeiten mit irgendeinem produkt ... das war mit sicherheit das letzte mal das ich bei diesem ... etwas gekauft habe ...


----------



## beren2707 (16. Januar 2018)

Merkst Du eigentlich vor lauter Edits (aktuell existiert der Beitrag #7 in der 14. Version, Beitrag #9 in der 4.) noch, dass Du einerseits darauf verweist, dass "inkompetent" ja nicht beleidigend sei, und wiederum mir in jedem zweiten Satz mehr oder minder Blödheit und/oder Unkenntnis vorwirfst?

Sehr schön, dass Du doch noch, wenn auch erst nach viel Gemecker (auf das ich mich nicht weiter einlassen werde) über mich, einige nötige Informationen lieferst, die besser im ersten Beiträg gestanden hätten.



H3adex schrieb:


> wo bitte wiedersprechen sich meine aussagen ?


Schaun wir mal...



> ich hatte durchgehend ein fiepen und brummen





> können sachen nicht kurz okay sein und dann wieder rumbuggen?



Allein dieser Widerspruch sollte offensichtlich sein. Zu weiteren gleichartigen Aussagen werde ich mich nicht mehr äußern.

Wie gesagt, wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen. Wenn Du den Haken bei "Multi-Rail" im RM850i machst, ist OCP aktiv; wie z.B. hier bei einem 1000i zu sehen, da war man auch noch ehrlicher und nannte die Sache beim Namen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Corsair nennt die Funktion in deinem jetzigen Fall eben "Single-Rail", bei be quiet! nennt sich das bspw. OC Key, wenn man OCP auf den 12V Rails deaktiviert. Das hilft natürlich, wenn man eine 1080 Ti MAX OC mit ~320-350W betreiben möchte und versehentlich an lediglich eine Rail anschließt.


----------



## H3adex (16. Januar 2018)

keine ahnung bei mir ist multi aktiviert und 2 kabel angeschlossen ... und sry das ich so oft editiere (ist doch nicht verboten oder xD) - zum rest geh ich übrigens auch nicht mehr ein weil du es scheinbar immer noch nicht verstanden hast ...


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (17. Januar 2018)

Hallo Herr *H3adex*

Vielen Dank für alle Beteiligten für die Kommunikation.

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren                        Technischen Support weitergegeben und folgende    Antwort     für     Sie           erhalten:

Wir sehen das sehr Sachlich und sehen von allen ab was nicht zu Thema Support zum Produkt und Ihrer technischen Anfrage.
• Hier haben wir Sie mehrfach bereits gebeten, die Kommunikation höflichst, Sachlich und fair zu kommunizieren.

*Historie Ihrer Anfragen und unsere Support:*
Gigabyte Aorus Z270X-Gaming 7 - 0 support , nur probleme !
Gigabyte Aorus Z270X-Gaming 7 - Biosversion F9a
Gigabyte Aorus Z270X-Gaming 7 - Störgeräusche
Bios C0 Fehler - GA-Z270X-Gaming 7
• Wir haben unser bestmögliches höflichst und  Sachlichkeit an Support und schnelle zielführende Beantwortung und Möglichkeiten aller Ihrer Anfragen getätigt.
• Auch der Telefonsupport hat Ihnen versucht zu helfen.

*Ihr IST Zustand:
*Ihr System ist nach dem gesamten Verlauf Ihrer Anfragen und Angaben (CPU Übertaktung außerhalb der Intel Spezifikation betrieben, CPU geköpft, Flüssigmetall, Wasserkühlung .... ) so weit modifiziert, so das nicht         eindeutig zu sagen ist   was  zu   diesen          Problemen mit     Ihrem      System führt. 

*Das weitere Vorgehen um Ihnen zu helfen.*
Von dem "Ihr IST Zustand" ausgehend, bieten wir Ihnen sehr gern an,  weil wir Ihnen wirklich helfen wollen, aus Kulanz Ihr Mainboard abzuholen und zu überprüfen.
• Bitte hierfür mit unseren Support telefonisch (wo Sie bereits angerufen haben) Kontakt aufnehmen und die S-RMA beantragen, danke.
• • • Die Tel. Nummer lautet für die S-RMA 040253304-0 (im Menü die "4" wählen für RMA)

An dieser Stelle bitten wir Sie erneut höflichst die Sachlichkeit für die weitere Diskussion zu wahren, auf Unsachlichkeit werden wir nicht mehr antworten und reagieren.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------



## H3adex (17. Januar 2018)

Hey, 

"Ihr IST Zustand:
Ihr System ist nach dem gesamten Verlauf Ihrer Anfragen und Angaben (CPU Übertaktung außerhalb der Intel Spezifikation betrieben, CPU geköpft, Flüssigmetall, Wasserkühlung .... ) so weit modifiziert, so das nicht eindeutig zu sagen ist was zu diesen Problemen mit Ihrem System führt. "

und wieder bestätigt sich das sie einfach nicht meine postings richtig lesen ... 

wie HIER: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ing-7-0-support-nur-probleme.html#post9215098 , zu lesen ist habe ich die selben probleme mit einem ungeköpften und nicht übertakteten cpu ... desweiteren schreibe ich auch das es keinerlei unterschied macht ob meine grafikkarte übertaktet oder im stock läuft - und würden sie sich in geringster weise mit oc auskennen wüssten sie das eine grafikkarte via msi afterburner (als bsp gibt ja noch massig mehr programme) übertaktet wird - da ich aber auch mehrfach schrieb das die probleme auch mit einem "cleanen" betriebssystem auftreten (also ohne diese software und generell sonstigen programmen" wird das problem wohl auch nicht an einem "programm" liegen was garnicht installiert ist. desweiteren gehen sie auch nicht auf den arbeitsausfall durch das einschicken das mainboards ein ... (asus zb versendet in solchen fällen auch zb mainboards als tausch) 

sry auch für meinen ton , es macht mich nur extrem wütend das ich 270€ im grunde für nichts gezahlt habe... (und dann auchnoch so einen stress hier habe) 

also nun noch einmal meine frage : WER zahlt mir den arbeitsausfall (ich geh hier mal von mehr als 4wochen aus), das wasser der wasserkühlung und paste/bzw flüssigmetall - 

ist es möglich wie zb asus es macht ein ersatzgerät zu erhalten (als tausch  meines defekten mainboards) (ich schicke ihnen das defekte ding und sie mir ein neues Gigabyte Aorus Z270X-Gaming 7) von einer rücknahme und auszahlung des kaufpreises geh ich ja mal nicht aus ... (quittung bzw rechnung von cyberport + komplettes zubehör meines boards + ovp sind vorhanden)



ps:


ich füge mal noch hinzu das der soundbug auch schon bei den z170 boards bestand und die leute genauso "schlecht" behandelt wurden bzw alles auf die kunden geschoben wurde -> siehe ihr eigenes gigabyte forum (de) (link hatte ich auch gepostet)


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (17. Januar 2018)

Hallo Herr *H3adex*

Vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort.

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren                         Technischen Support weitergegeben und folgende     Antwort     für     Sie           erhalten:



> also nun noch einmal meine frage : WER zahlt mir den arbeitsausfall (ich  geh hier mal von mehr als 4wochen aus), das wasser der wasserkühlung  und paste/bzw flüssigmetall -



• Die Überprüfungszeit bei GIGABYTE beträgt bis zu 7 Werkstage vom Eingang bis zum Versand.




> ist es möglich wie zb asus es macht ein ersatzgerät zu erhalten (als  tausch  meines defekten mainboards) (ich schicke ihnen das defekte ding  und sie mir ein neues Gigabyte Aorus Z270X-Gaming 7) von einer rücknahme  und auszahlung des kaufpreises geh ich ja mal nicht aus ... (quittung  bzw rechnung von cyberport + komplettes zubehör meines boards + ovp sind  vorhanden)



• Leider bieten wir den  erwünschten Service nicht an, entschuldigen Sie dies bitte.
• Bitte nicht voreilig das Mainboard als defekt zu bezeichnen (auf Grund Ihres IST Zustand),  das  muss erst geprüft werden, danke. 


*Einzig bleibt*
Bieten wir Ihnen sehr gern an,   weil wir Ihnen wirklich helfen wollen, aus Kulanz Ihr Mainboard  abzuholen und zu überprüfen.
• Bitte hierfür mit unseren Support telefonisch (wo Sie bereits  angerufen haben) Kontakt aufnehmen und die S-RMA beantragen, danke.
• • • Die Tel. Nummer lautet für die S-RMA 040253304-0 (im Menü die "4" wählen für RMA)

An dieser Stelle bitten wir Sie weiterhin höflichst die Sachlichkeit für  die weitere Diskussion zu wahren, auf Unsachlichkeit werden wir nicht  mehr antworten und reagieren.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------



## H3adex (17. Januar 2018)

• Bitte nicht voreilig das Mainboard als defekt zu bezeichnen (auf Grund Ihres IST Zustand), das muss erst geprüft werden, danke.  -> IST zustand ist STOCK ... 

wie auch immer ich werd heute/morgen in die stadt fahren mir ein asus mainboard kaufen dies einbauen -> danach die hotline anrufen -> S-RMA beantragen -> ihnen das gigabyte teil schicken -> wenn ich es zurück bekomm -> ebay kleinanzeigen und fertig ... 

das war das letzte mal das ich etwas bei gigabyte gekauft habe ...


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (17. Januar 2018)

Hallo Herr *H3adex*

Vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort.

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren                          Technischen Support weitergegeben und folgende      Antwort     für     Sie           erhalten:

Wir bedauern Ihre Entscheidung  sehr und wünschen Ihnen dennoch viel Erfolg mit Ihrem Projekt weiterhin.

Danke das Sie das Angebot annehmen wollen:


> Bieten wir Ihnen sehr gern an,   weil wir Ihnen wirklich helfen wollen, aus Kulanz Ihr Mainboard  abzuholen und zu überprüfen.
> • Bitte hierfür mit unseren Support telefonisch (wo Sie bereits   angerufen haben) Kontakt aufnehmen und die S-RMA beantragen, danke.



• • • Die Tel. Nummer lautet für die S-RMA 040253304-0 (im Menü die "4" wählen für RMA)

An dieser Stelle bitten wir Sie weiterhin höflichst die Sachlichkeit für   die weitere Diskussion zu wahren, auf Unsachlichkeit werden wir nicht   mehr antworten und reagieren.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------



## H3adex (12. Juni 2018)

hey, ich mal wieder - seit geraumer zeit bin ich zum glück kein gigabyte user mehr (bin auf asus umgestiegen und hab keinerlei probleme mehr: das heisst soundprobleme und sonstige probleme die ich in diesem tread geschrieben habe sind seid dem wechsel zu einem asus board weg) - dennoch habe ich mein altes gigabyte z270x gaming 7 am 28.05.2018 via cyberport eingesendet und heute zurück bekommen ... 

ich dachte mich trifft der schlag als ich das "paket" entgegengenommen habe : 

ovp = nichtmehr vorhanden 
karton ist ein intel server mainboard karton

mainboard ist verkratzt 
mainboard hat etliche fingerabdrücke 
mainboard hat hinten aufkleberrückstände 
mainboard macht generell nen schlechten eindruck (aufkleber stellenweise abgekratzt,plastikteil angebrochen) 

nun frag ich mich ... wo ist mein karton (OVP) hin und wieso erhalte ich ein mainboard in so einem derartigen schlechtem zustand das ich es direkt in den müll schmeißen könnte ??? 

RMA Nr. GEA-1850408

würde mich über "sachliche" antwort ihrerseits freuen ...

ps: im anhang sind mal ein paar bilder ... bei dem letzten bild ist die plastik angebrochen - das board was ich abgegeben habe war optisch in 1a zustand + ovp

ps ps: habe bereits kontakt mit dem deutschen aorus support (twitter) / cyberport deutschland (whatsapp)


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (13. Juni 2018)

Hallo Herr *H3adex*

Vielen Dank für Ihr Anfrage.

Wir haben es bereits weiter gegeben zur Prüfung, wir bitten Sie bis wir die Antwort erhalten bis dahin um Geduld.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (14. Juni 2018)

Hallo geehrter Herr *H3adex*

Vielen Dank für Ihr Geduld.

Nach Prüfung haben wir feststellen können, dass wir das Mainboard von unserem Fachhandelspartner nicht in der originalen Verpackung erhalten haben.  

Der Rückversand von unserer Seite nicht in der Form durchgeführt, die sie hier als Dokumentation beigefügt haben. Für alle Abläufe, darunter auch den Versand haben wir in unserem Unternehmen sehr hohe Standards. Leider können nicht nachvollziehen, was nach unserem Versand an den Fachhandelspartner mit dem Produkt geschehen ist.  

Wir sind natürlich stets bemüht, unseren Kunden den bestmöglichen Service zu bieten und jeden Kunden zufrieden zu stellen. Daher bieten wir Ihnen gern, an das Mainboard via Rückholschein zwecks Überprüfung und Instandsetzung auf unsere Kosten in unser Servicecenter zurück zu holen. Hierfür senden Sie uns via PM Ihre Anschrift und E-Mail Adresse zu. Sie erhalten dann den Rückhohlschein, welcher Ihnen einen kostenlosen Versand an uns ermöglicht. 

Wir werden das Produkt einer weiteren technischen Prüfung unterziehen und gegebenenfalls die Schäden beseitigen.  Danach erhalten Sie das Produkt selbstverständlich in einer entsprechenden Originalverpackung und in einwandfreien Zustand zurück.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------



## H3adex (14. Juni 2018)

pm geschrieben - dann bin ich ja mal gespannt vielleicht überrascht ihr mich noch weil solangsam ist mein geduldsfaden am ende.

und noch ein dickes danke an den super twitter aorus support - der mir durchgehend versucht zu helfen und jegliche fragen sofort und kompetent beantwortet !!!


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (14. Juni 2018)

Danke wir leiten es in die Wege, bis dahin bitten wir um Geduld, danke.


----------



## H3adex (14. Juni 2018)

danke sehr für die schnelle pm - mainboard geht dann morgen via dhl raus - wünsche dann noch ein schönen donnerstag/freitag/wochenende , ich meld mich dann hier wieder sobald ich mein "neues" bzw repariertes board in den händen halten darf.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. Juni 2018)

Danke.


----------



## H3adex (22. Juni 2018)

Hier mal eine zusammenfassung: 
bitte lesen sie sich das als allererstes mal komplett durch ... 

- ich melde mich hier wegen sound/grafikkarten/fan probleme 
- schreibe/diskutiere hier über mehrere wochen 
- kaufe mir ein asus mainboard 
- probleme sind weg und lagen somit am gigabyte board 
- ich entscheide mich zum einsenden des z270 gaming 7 
- bekomme nach 14 tagen ein mainboard ohne ovp - mit gebrochener plastik - kratzern - wärmeleitpaste spuren - aufkleber rückständen usw zurück 
- die schuld schieben sich gigabyte und cyberport hin und her 
- ich schicke es erneut ein 
- nach knapp 1 woche bekomme ich die meldung das mein mainboard totalschaden ist (obwohl meins was ich eingesendet hatte nur sound/grafikkarten/fan probleme hatte)
- nun soll ich mich entscheiden ein GA-Z270X-Gaming 7 (wert 230€) gegen ein billiges Z270-HD3P (80€) zu tauschen ??? 

mal im ernst was ist das denn für ein tausch ... ein ordentlicher tausch wär für mich den wert zurück zu bekommen den ich auch ausgegeben habe ... oder ein teil was ca den gleichen wert hat (zb): 

option 1 : geld zurück - (230€) [wurde ja schon abgelehnt]
option 2 : GA-Z270X-Gaming 7 (wert 230€)
option 3 : GA-Z370X-Gaming 7 (wert 230€)
option 4 : Gigabyte Aorus AGC300 (wert 230€) 

alles andere steht in keinem verhälltnis ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hier mal die email die ich heute erhalten habe:

"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
das GA-Z270X-Gaming 7 ist EOL. Wir würden gerne den offenen Fall GA-Z270X-Gaming 7 
mit dem Z270-HD3P austauschen. Eine Gutschrift ist leider nicht möglich

Bitte informieren Sie uns, ob Sie mit diesem Tausch einverstanden sind. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen/Best regards,
RMA -Team"

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (22. Juni 2018)

Hallo Herr *H3adex*

Vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort.

Es tut uns sehr Leid und entschuldigen uns wie der gesamte Verlauf  mit ihrem Anliegen abgelaufen ist. 
Nach Prüfung, ist leider Ihr Auftrag bedauerlicherweise in die  "normale" RMA Prozedur gelaufen. 

Wir haben die entsprechenden Abteilungen darauf aufmerksam gemacht Ihren Auftrag gesondert priorisiert zu behandeln.

Selbstverständlich bekommen Sie Ihr Modell "GA-Z270X-Gaming 7" in höchst ordentlichen Zustand zurück.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis und Geduld.

Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------



## H3adex (22. Juni 2018)

oh man , was für ein theater  ... naja - ich melde mich dann in ein paar tagen wieder wenn ich das "neue" board habe (hoffentlich diesmal in gutem zustand+ovp ) - immerhin hat cyberport mir schon eine [große]kleinigkeit zukommen lassen (mit einer dicken entschuldigung) danke dafür (fals das hier jemand von cyberport liest [habt ja den link auch])


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (22. Juni 2018)

Danke für Ihr Verständnis.


----------



## H3adex (25. Juni 2018)

@gigabyte_support_team - es wär cool wenn ihr mir irgendwie per email oder auch hier bescheid sagen könntet wann ihr das ding ca abschickt damit ich im idealfall auch zuhause bin um es anzunehmen ^^ (bei mir sind in letzter zeit ausländische dhl boten die kein wort deutsch sprechen und pakete einfach ins treppenhaus legen wenn keiner zu hause ist...) 

lg H3adex


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (25. Juni 2018)

Ist bereits in Arbeit


----------



## H3adex (25. Juni 2018)

danke , und thx herr community manager für die fotos


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (25. Juni 2018)

Geben wir Weiter, Paket geht heute an Sie raus.


----------



## H3adex (10. Juli 2018)

so ich nun zum abschluss noch einmal - board habe ich erhalten , es war sogut wie in ordnung (bis auf nen schwarzen fleck auf der weißen abdeckung) ob es nun technisch in ordnung ist oder nicht weis ich nicht da ich wie auch oben schon geschrieben habe zu asus und z370/8700k gewechselt habe (wo ich auch echt zufrieden bin). 

Cyberport (der laden in dem ich das "gute" stück für 232€ gekauft habe) hat sich bei mir entschuldigt und dies nicht nur mit einem "sry" sondern auch mit einem echt dicken gutschein. - danke dafür! 
Gigabyte - wollte dies wohl auch tun (mit merchandise) - aber bisher wurde ich nur hingehalten und vertröstet (sind jetzt 14 tage)  also denke ich nicht das da noch etwas kommt und es ist mir mitlerweile irgendwie auch total egal. - das board war am 27.6.18 bei mir und im anschluss habe ich wie abgesprochen meine adresse usw zwecks dem versprochenen merchandise via twitter versendet ... 

im großen und ganzen bin ich überhaupt nicht mit dem support (wenn man das überhaupt so nennen kann) zufrieden  - also wirklich von a-z der horror (selbst jetzt obwohl es nurnoch um die versprochene "entschuldigung" geht) ... gigabyte werde ich wohl nichtmehr kaufen und ich werde wohl auch jedem davon abraten ein solches board oder sonstigen kram zu kaufen ... 

ps: im anhang mal noch der "fleck" als bild


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (11. Juli 2018)

Hallo Herr *H3adex*

Vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort.

Erneut es tut uns sehr Leid und entschuldigen uns wie der gesamte Verlauf  mit ihrem Anliegen abgelaufen ist. 

Wir haben die entsprechenden der "Twitter" Abteilungen darauf aufmerksam gemacht Ihren "merchandise" priorisiert zu behandeln.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis und Geduld.

Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------



## H3adex (17. Juli 2018)

danke für den merch  

ps: wär vielleicht cool wenn man das nächste mal ein paket versendet was nicht voller adressen verschiedener leute ist (siehe bild) - UPS haben sich bei mir beschwert das es so nicht geht und ich dem versender mitteilen soll das er mehrfach gegen das datenschutzgesetz verstoßen hat und beim nächsten mal solche pakete nichtmehr versendet werden könne. ich hab fast 20min in dem geschäftig (access point) hocken müssen um adressen abzukratzen ...


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (17. Juli 2018)

Hallo Herr *H3adex*

Vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort.

Wir haben die entsprechenden der "Twitter" Abteilungen darauf aufmerksam gemacht , danke.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis und Geduld.

Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------

